# Suddenly down again @ 7mos



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been iffy on gluing my pups ears. Previous threads I have started gave me advice to glue/tape. A few people waited with good results, and I found some info suggesting the same. 

So I waited, just because they were already so close. They went from halfway tipping over (when I got her) to standing up for most of the day. They would flop when she was very tired at night/sleeping, but I figured this was part of the process.

In the past few days they have tipped over again. They are still more than halfway up, but the droop was noticeable.

Should I forget waiting and glue ASAP? She is at least 6mos old, closer to 7-8. Or should I embrace her friendly ears?


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

7 months and the ears aren't up? I would definitely be taping at this point if you want any chance of them coming up to stay.


----------



## nicolew (Oct 29, 2011)

Aslong as it doesn't cause the dog pain or discomfort I can't see a reason why not to give it a go.


I have a possible GSD cross, his ears stood up at 6 months, went down again and looked like Yoda for a little while and they are permanantly up now and have been from 12 months onwards, though when he sleeps they go down a bit and he gets the Yoda look back again


----------



## Six (Oct 16, 2011)

If it were me I would definitely tape at this point.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I never taped, glued or "foamed" London's floppy ears. I feel it is a personal choice, but to me, he is as special as any of the other GSDs I've owned.

Someone once told me that he has "friendly ears." And I think that says it all.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Try to get your dog in as many situations/locations as possible that make her ears go up. Outdoors, in the woods, in situations that make her exercise her hearing/alertness.


----------



## Rooney10 (Nov 7, 2011)

if you don't mind her ears not standing than that's ok,, but if you want them to stand than i would say tape them now  and if it was me i would definitely tape


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

They stand up at least once a day. It is glorious, lol. 

I would really like for them to stand up, but I won't make her uncomfortable or in pain to do so.

Taping...I could see her just ripping everything off. I have seriously considered gluing...is there a difference in end result?

The tips just need some oomph. I was thinking about moleskin or breathe right strips. Thoughts?


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I had a westie once with floppy ears..I cut out a piece of cardboard the size of the inside of her ear and taped it on there..Her ears eventually stood up --Don't know if was just a natural progression or if the taping worked.. Didn't hurt her though, so that was important..
jan


----------

